# Tchibo Sim Card in Aldi-Stick



## gotogoto (17. August 2009)

Hallo liebe forumgemeinde
Ich hatte mir vor ein paar wochen einen aldi umts stick mit dazugehöriegen starterpacket gekauft... 
Jedoch ist mir nun aufgefallen das das e-plus netz viel zu langsam für mich ist und ich schon gerne hsdap hätte... Da der aldi stick hsdap fähig ist sollte es doch eigentlich kein problem sein eine tschibo umts karte in den aldi stick zu stecken oder? 
tschibo hatte ich mir deshalb ausgesucht weil die genau wie aldi ohne vertrag umts anbieten (man kann jeden monat neu entscheiden ob man noch weiter umts bei ebenjenen behält....
bei einer alternative die auch ohne mehrere monate langen vertrag auskommt wäre ich natürlich auch interessiert...
Ich hoffe ihr könnt meine fragen beantworten...

Mfg: GG

Ps: ich weiß das meine frage vielleicht etwas ungeordnet gestellt ist man möge es mir verzeihen


----------



## amdintel (17. August 2009)

*AW: tschibo sim card in aldi stick*

genau das hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen gesagt und davor gewarnt, was hier im Forum dann aber verdreht wurde, ALDI hat UMTS soll aber irgendwann mal umgestellt werden, fägt sich bloß wann, angeblich bis ende 2009 Eplus mit HSDPA? also die Aldi Karte würde ich aufheben.
wenn das Stick kein Sim Lock hat, sollte das gehen, 
musste nur die Zugangs Daten  im Planer ändern Einwahl *99# usw.
und eine Neue Wahl Verbindung damit erstellen, die Nummer zu aufladen und abrufen des Konto Abfrage.
viele  gute Alternativen gibt es z.z. nicht,
Tcom,D2 ist zu teuer und haben wie O2 auch eine 5 GB Drosslung bei einer 4 Wochen Flat , die Tage Flat kostet fast 5 € das ist kaum bezahlbar . 
 zum normalen serven müsste die ALdi Flat eigentlich voll genügen,  nur für größere Downloads kann man das vergessen, weil zum normalen abrufen von Web. Seiten und Emal so wie Chat,
braucht man kein DSL2000/4000 da genügt auch was langsames noch .


----------



## gotogoto (17. August 2009)

*AW: tschibo sim card in aldi stick*

hm ja aber bis ende 2009 dauerts ja auhc noch ein bisschen und ich will nicht unbedingt so lange warten... 
Aber kann man dann mit der aldi karte die ich habe trotzdem den neuen tarif buchen (also mit hsdap?) 
übriegens danke für deine schnelle antwort


----------



## amdintel (17. August 2009)

*AW: tschibo sim card in aldi stick*

ist nun mal so gibt nichts gescheites,Deutschland ist eben eine DSL und Internet Wüste .
du kannst davon ausgehen, wenn Plus auf HSDPA umstellt, werden die auch die Preise hoch schrauben, da würde ich dann eigentlich auch nicht mehr warten und jetzt schon wechseln 
die Tages Flat  ist aber teurer als die von Aldi,
musste halt mal an testen ob dein  ALdi Sick einen Simlook hat ?
mein Stick hat glücklicherweise keinen, aber trotzdem habe ich die Original FW schon eine weile drauf, weil Neuer , ich benutze Tchibo nicht mehr , ist mir zu teuer ,
Karte vom Handy mal rein stecken und kucken was passiert aber nicht online gehen damit, könnte teuer werden .


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. August 2009)

*AW: tschibo sim card in aldi stick*

Der Aldistick ist Simlock frei, habe ihn auch. Geht jede Karte rein aber die Geschwindigkeit ....
Ist wie mit Modem, ganz schlecht. Antivireupdate mit 10kb/sec, teilweise noch langsamer.
Schaukelt sich aber bei längeren Downloads langsam hoch, z.B 3Dmark06 in 6,5h.
Suche auch dringend ne Alternative


----------



## amdintel (17. August 2009)

*AW: tschibo sim card in aldi stick*

was 10 k nur das ist ja nur etwas mehr als  doppelte wie 56 K    56 K Modem hatte ich immer 4.7 K 
ich komme bei O2 z.b. auf 350 bis 450 aba nur nachts

Tipp bevor er sich Tchibo holt erst mal kucken was möglich ist , Verfügbarkeit checken, O2 hat auch nicht überall HSDPA


----------



## derLordselbst (17. August 2009)

*AW: tschibo sim card in aldi stick*

Leider ist es bei Datentarifen über Mobilfunk nicht immer möglich, gleichzeitig billig und schnell zu surfen:

Bei allen Angeboten sollte man sich informieren, welches Netz genutzt wird, meist stellt sich dann schnell heraus, warum es so billig ist. Auch die Billigmarken der Marktführer bieten oft nicht die volle Leistung (z. B. congstar).

Beim Netz kann man 3 Gruppen unterscheiden:

*Vodafone-D2 / Telekom:*
Die beiden Marktführer sind immer am teuersten, haben aber auch das größte UMTS-Netz, das kontinuierlich auf HSDPA und HSUPA umgestellt wird. Der Ausbau beschränkt sich auf bevölkerte Regionen, d. h. im Bergdorf oder auf der grünen Wiese ist kein UMTS ohne Richtfunkantenne zu erwarten.
Überall wo es nur ein GSM-Netz gibt, wird auch auf Edge umgestellt, was Geschwingkeiten von brutto ca. 384 kbit auch an abgelegenen Orten verspricht. Zudem besitzen nur die Marktführer auch Transponder in den Zügen der Bundesbahn, die nach und nach auf UMTS umgestellt werden. 

*O2:*
O2 baut ein eigenes UMTS-Netz auf, ist aber vor allem in den Ballungszentren aktiv. Die alte Partnerschaft mit der Telekom läuft aus. Daher ist die Netzabdeckung etwas dünn.

*E-Plus:*
Die meisten Billigprodukte funken im E-Plus-Netz, das bestenfalls normales UMTS bietet und auch bei Edge hinterherhinkt. Die schlechteste Wahl, wenn man UMTS und Edge möglichst überall nutzen möchte.


Dazu kommt bei allen Datenprodukten über Funk, das man sich die Bandbreite mit allen anderen Nutzern in der gleichen Funkzelle teilen muss. Da kann schnell zu den Hauptnutzungszeiten nur ein dünnes Rinnsal übrig bleiben. Ob eine Nutzung innnerhalb von Gebäuden möglich ist, hängt auch sehr von der Gebäudekonstruktion ab. Eine Souterain-Wohnung mit Stahlbetonwänden ist ziemlich sicher auch in gut abgedeckten Gebieten ohne Extra-Außenantenne ein Funkloch. 

Es gibt zwar technische Möglichkeiten, das zu überbrücken, solche Repeater kosten aber ein paar hundert Euro.

Die 5 Gbyte-Drossel finde ich sogar sinnvoll, um zu das UMTS-Netz überhaupt sinnvoll nutzbar zu machen. Fehlt diese, können wenige Filesharer das ganze Netz blockieren.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. August 2009)

*AW: tschibo sim card in aldi stick*

Leider habe ich hier auch keine Alternative.
Ist auch stark Wetterabhängig .....
Hatte mal nen Vodafonestick hier und war äusserst zufrieden, man konnte sogar die meisten Youtubevideos ohne Verzögerung schauen.
Ist bloss schade das selbst Treiberupdates im 3stelligen MB-Bereich (z.B. Nvidea) zum Krampf werden.
Naja, vielleicht wirds irgendwann mal besser .......

Dank an den LORD für die kurze Übersicht ... aufschlussreich


----------



## gotogoto (17. August 2009)

*AW: tschibo sim card in aldi stick*

Ich danke euch für eure vielen antworten...
Nach kurzem überlegen habe ich jetzt beschlossen mir einfach mal so eine umts sim card von tschibo zu holen mal gucken wie diese im raum dortmund so funktioniert... aber ich denke in einer großstadt hat man damit wohl keine probleme
nochmals danke 
mfg: gg


----------



## amdintel (17. August 2009)

*AW: tschibo sim card in aldi stick*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> die Billigmarken der Marktführer bieten oft nicht die volle Leistung (z. B. congstar).
> 
> Beim Netz kann man 3 Gruppen unterscheiden:
> 
> ...


das ist alles nur zum teil   richtig,
ich habe eine billig Marke und habe HSDPA und wenn man sich mal den Bench Test der User an kuckt, schneidet D1 und O2 da am besten ab .
DAs mit der FunkZelle ist Unsinn, bist bei DSL auch nicht anderes, nur das es eben keine Funk Zelle ist, wird dein KAbel DSL auf langsamer,
wenn die Nachbarn online sind .


----------



## derLordselbst (18. August 2009)

*AW: tschibo sim card in aldi stick*

@amdintel:
Mit dem Thema habe ich mich mehr als 1 Jahr lang beruflich im Support beschäftigt, daher sind manche Infos vielleicht 1-2 Jahre veraltet, dürften aber korrekt sein.

Deine Wiederlegungen sind leider wieder mal nicht passend, stellen überhaupt keinen Widerspruch dar oder sind schlicht falsch. Aber im Einzelnen:



> ich habe eine billig Marke und habe HSDPA und wenn man sich mal den Bench Test der User an kuckt, schneidet D1 und O2 da am besten ab .


Bitte verlinke mal diesen "Bench Test". Oft äußern sich da nur informierte und engagierte User, die gezielt das richtige Netz für sich ausgewählt haben und dann natürlich auch mit ihrer Wahl zufrieden sind. Repräsentativ und valide sind solche Tests in der Regel nicht.

Meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf die jährlichen Netztests der Zeitschrift connect und die Erfahrungen unserer Außendienstler, die aus verschiedenen Firmen kommen und unter e-Plus leiden, bei o2 nach Netz suchen und bei D1 und D2 leidlich zufrieden waren. Wenn Du o2 hast und an der richtigen Stelle wohnst, hast Du natürlich auch HSDPA. Wenn Du ein Billigprodukt im E-Plus-Netz hast und HSDPA musst Du in einem Testgebiet sein, da E+ momentan noch mal mit Edge fertig ist:
E-Plus: kein UMTS-Ausbau oder HSDPA - dafür EDGE bis Ende 2009 geplant



> DAs mit der FunkZelle ist Unsinn, bist bei DSL auch nicht anderes, nur das es eben keine Funk Zelle ist, wird dein KAbel DSL auf langsamer,
> wenn die Nachbarn online sind .


Arg, gestern sind in Deiner Straße wieder überraschend 100 Nachbarn eingezogen, obwohl alle Wohnungen belegt waren, seitdem reicht DSL nicht mehr? (das war Ironie^^)

Natürlich spielt bei DSL auch die Anschluss-Kapazität eine Rolle und es kann zu Engpässen kommen. Beim Mobilfunk ist aber einerseits die Teilnehmerzahl viel variabler, zweitens sind die Kapazitäten pro Funkzelle viel knapper und man kann auch nicht einfach die Bandbreite erhöhen. Isolierende Hauswände und Funkstörungen spielen bei DSL keine Rolle.

Oder vielleicht noch einfacher, damit es amdintel nachvollziehen kann:
Mit Mobilfunk kann man herumlaufen, bei DSL ist irgendwann auch WLan außer Reichweite.

@gotogoto:
Gerade in Ballungsräumen, also wenn man UMTS nicht wirklich überall nutzen will, ist Tschibo / o2 eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit. Wenn Du das ganze als Prepaid testest, ist ja auch das Risiko gering, mit schlechtem Netz hereinzufallen.


----------



## amdintel (18. August 2009)

*AW: tschibo sim card in aldi stick*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> @amdintel:
> Mit dem Thema habe ich mich mehr als 1 Jahr lang beruflich im Support beschäftigt, daher sind manche Infos vielleicht 1-2 Jahre veraltet, dürften aber korrekt sein.
> 
> Deine Wiederlegungen sind leider wieder mal nicht passend, stellen überhaupt keinen Widerspruch dar oder sind schlicht falsch. Aber im Einzelnen:



o2  Bench Test musste mal nach googlen,
 ich habe jetzt keine Lust extra deswegen meinen Werbe Blocker abzuschalten .



> D1 und D2 leidlich zufrieden waren. Wenn Du o2 hast und an der richtigen Stelle wohnst, hast Du natürlich auch HSDPA. Wenn Du ein Billigprodukt im E-Plus-Netz hast und HSDPA musst



das ist bei DSL bwz. VDSL auch nicht anders. 
wenn du an der falschen stelle wohnst,
bekomste nur DSL Lite 786 und kein DSL 6000, 
mit dem Unterschied, das du mit UMTs flexibel bist und nicht so an  ein Kabel an die Wohnung gebunden  bist.

doch deine Infos sind veraltet, 
O2 ist mit  dem Ausbau fast fertig, E-Plus fängt damit grade an,
o2 ist hier  herum sehr weit bis  in den Landkreis 
UMTs-Hi-Speed mittlerweile , das war vor 1 bis 2 Jahren noch nicht so, die Entwicklung geht nun mal weiter , irgendwann ist auch über UMTS DSL 16000 möglich


----------



## amdintel (18. August 2009)

die Entwicklung geht weiter ,
das was oft die Magazine schreiben ist  auf Foren  Infos 
nur aufgebaut, aber nicht immer real  .
O2 ist mit dem Ausbau bald fertig,
Eplus fängt damit an, oder ist gerade dabei ,
Eplus wird eines Tages auch über ein Hi-Speed UMTs Netz verfügen .

| UMTS Geschwindigkeit testen - UMTS Speedtest - HSDPA Speedtest.


----------



## derLordselbst (18. August 2009)

@amdintel: Danke für die Hinweise im ersten Post. 
o2 gibt sich mittlerweile wirklich mehr Mühe und testet schon HSDPA-Plus max 28,8 mbit Download brutto im Münchner Raum. Der Benchmark ist allerdings nicht aussagekräftig, da ein Großteil der Nutzer von D1 und D2 Datentarifen Geschäftsleute (und deren Angestellte) sind, die nie auf Benchmark-Seiten gehen. 

Der anschließende Doppelpost von Dir ist leider sprachlich so schlecht, dass der Sinn verloren geht. Wenn Dir die Aussage darin wichtig ist, ändere sie bitte so, dass der Sinn auch für Andere nachvollziehbar wird.


Allerdings sollte man bei Umts nur danach schauen (genauso wie bei DSL), was JETZT verfügbar ist und nicht auf einen versprochenen Ausbau hoffen. Das kann gaanz schnell auch wieder umgeplant werden oder sich 1,2 Jahre verzögern.

Wenn man nicht viel reist, hat man es einfach, da man die Lage vor Ort checken kann, da wo UMTS wirklich eingesetzt wird.


----------



## amdintel (18. August 2009)

das ist schon richtig, 
wie bein Kabel DSL Anbieter was die anbieten und was möglich ist,
so muss man sich auch bei UMTs  *vorher* erkundigen,
man weis ja wie und wo man sein UMTs betreiben will .
ich habe mit dem O2 Netz eigentlich nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger  Probleme ,als jemand der einen DSL  Kabel Anschluss hat , im großen und ganzen läuft es hier seit Feb. 2009 recht ordentlich  .
wichtig ist, das man ein einigermaßen gutes Stick hat,
das Simlook frei ist, das mal wechseln kann , 
wenn morgen z.b. was Neues gibt.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. August 2009)

Um die Eingangsfrage zu beantworten:

Der Umts-Stick von Aldi ist meines Erachtens nach baugleich mit dem von Tchibo (Typ: Huawei E160). Demnach sollte es hardwaretechnisch möglich sein, deine Tchibo-Karte in den Aldi-Stick zu stecken. 

Wie es auf der Seite der Software aussieht, kann ich dir allerdings nicht genau sagen. Ich denke mal, dass der Aldi-Stick ebenso wie der von Tchibo die Mobile Partner-Software installiert hat.


----------



## gotogoto (18. August 2009)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal nachgeguckt, und bemerkt, dass nordrhein-westfahlen vorallem um den raum dortmund herum die beste netzabdeckung in ganz deutschland hat also sollte es wohl keine probleme geben ich denke ich werde mir jetzt mal die umts sim card von tschibo holen und sie mit aldi vergleichen......

(mit der netzabdeckung meine ich die hsdap verfügbarkeit und nicht die anderen netzstandards)
mfg gg


----------



## K3n$! (18. August 2009)

Dann poste mal, wie schnell deine Verbindung ist 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## amdintel (18. August 2009)

da braucht er eigentlich nur , 
die Neue Sim Karte rein legen 
alles so lassen wie es ist,
bei Netzw. die alten Einwahl Daten löschen von Aldi löschen oder auch lassen,
und mit den Planer dann eine Neue erstellen mit der Tchio Karte erstellen,
Planer starten und einfach eine I-Net Verbindung machen , erstellt sich autom. 
ein Netzw. Eintrag mit den Neuen Zugangs Daten.
diesen dann wieder als Standard I-Net Verbindung setzten später  bei Tchibo zu aller erst per SMS den Flat Tarif bestellen und die Bestätigung SMS erst abwarten .


----------



## gotogoto (18. August 2009)

ja mal gucken ob ich das hinkriege 
naja ich habe erstmal sowieso die nächsten tage keine zeit mich darum zu kümmern wird wohl erst am wochenende gehen...


----------



## gotogoto (18. August 2009)

hab gerade gesehen, dass man einen vodafone umts stick mit hsdap geschwindigkeit bei ebay ohne simlock für 25 öcken neu gibt und der aldi stick kostet im i-net so 50-60 gebraucht... jetzt überlege ich mir ob sich das lohnt diesen aldi stick zu verkaufen und den vodafone stick zu kaufen... was meint ihr? oder eventuell solllte ich mir auch einen umts stick mit hsupa unterstützung kaufen (7.2mbit downloadrate der aldi stick unterstützt nur 3.6)  loht sich sowas dafür 20-30 euro mehr auszugeben? 
Naja das waren ja mal wieder genug fragen 
Schönen abend und gute nacht
mfg gg


----------

